# Hi new to this board



## mixedup (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello all: 

I'm new to board but certainly not new some people may recognize my username from a couple other boards.  For those that don't know me  quick background  15+ years in juice game ex wrestler pro mma fighter.  Currently in contest prep for npc san francisco championships in 11 weeks.  Glad to be here.


----------



## brazey (Jul 25, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you


----------

